# Dwarf hair grass... Dry start?



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

REALLY quick question.

I am planning on doing a Dry Start Method for my 60-p.

It will be planted with Flaming moss, HC and Dwarf hair grass...

The flaming moss will be added once the tank will be flodded, but can I DSM the dwarf hairgrass or should I wait until the tank is flodded?

Thanks!


----------



## Yankee (Jan 12, 2013)

You can - but I have found a tough time doing it. You have it keep it moist otherwise it'll start dying. If it's a fairly high tech tank then it won't take long to carpet once it's filled if you don't want to risk it.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

It's not necessary but it helps speed up carpeting of the plant if you aren't injecting CO2 initially.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

yah, you can dry-start DHG, in fact, I don't know why you wouldn't also dry start flame moss while you are at it. and the HC while you're at it. Just be aware that the HC and DHG will try and mix into each other over time, so I'd get substrate dividers or something to prevent that, or keep up with the trimming.


----------



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

This is good info, thanks!

1-I did tought about substrat dividing, and glad somebody confirmed me that it would be a good idea!

2-The tank will be medium tech, with a Ray II and pressurized Co2.

3-Wouldn't the moss die with DSM as it will be on a piece of driftwood and wont be able to get the moisture fromt he substrate?

4-I am also asking myself if I should just transfer some java moss that I have in my other tank instead of using flaming moss.... Apparently the Flaming and Xmas will grow slower and are harder to keep?


----------



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

Anybody as an idea about my last questions? Thanks to all!

_-Wouldn't the moss die with Dry Start Method as it will be on a piece of driftwood and wont be able to get the moisture fromt the substrate? Will it be able to live only by the humidity in the tank?_


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

I've dry started moss before and it did ok. The parts that lived turned out awesome, I did have some that didn't make it because I didn't keep it moist enough. And I was dry starting in on top of rocks


----------



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

The moss will be completly off the ground, as it will totally be on the top part of a driftwood (see picture, the driftwood that I will use is the one seen at the right of my old tank)









If I spray generously 3 times a day (1x Morning and 2x Evening), should it be fine?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Twice is enough. You can get away with less spraying if you cover the top of your aquarium with plastic wrap during the dry start. Just be sure to let it air out periodically.


----------



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

That was the plan, plastic wrap + small corner off to let the air circulate.

My Ray2 should stay ON what, 8hours/day?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Yes, I'd say so


----------



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello jo.jacques, I stumbled on this thread after googling "dwarf hairgrass quebec". Where did you get yours? What is it called in french?

I am a beginner learner, what I have is 1 betta and 3 african dwarf frogs in a 10gal I finally got sand for the floor and i have a bunch of those floating little green pads (live plant) so i figured something like D Hg would look neat.

Thank you if you have any info for me


----------



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

So I started my Dry start about 2 weeks ago, everything seems to be going fine.

1 question tought: The subsrate is in a slope (low in front left, and high in deep right).

I know I have to sature the substrate with water, but because of the slope, the front left corner has water 1.5" above substrate to allow more water to sature the slope.

Some of my DHG is almost completly under water (I can take a picture tonight). Does that affect negatively the growth of the DHG? Should I remove some water?


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

I did a dry start and I don't think it helps much in a high tank. the immersed form of dhg has different leaves than the submersed form and it will die back once you flood.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for your input, but it dosent really answer my question  ahaha

Anybody?


----------

